# Why is Fluorocarbon Leader so much more expensive than



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

regular fluorocarbon line?

What's the difference? You can get regular fluorocarbon (I like Yo-Zuri Hybrid) for $13 for a 600 yard spool but a spool of leader material in the same poundage is like $19 for 100 yards. 

I know the Yo-Zuri leader is a pink line but aside from that, why the cost difference?


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> regular fluorocarbon line?
> 
> What's the difference? *You can get regular fluorocarbon (I like Yo-Zuri Hybrid) for $13 for a 600 yard spool* but a spool of leader material in the same poundage is like $19 for 100 yards.
> 
> I know the Yo-Zuri leader is a pink line but aside from that, why the cost difference?


Yo-Zuri isn't pure fluorocarbon. It is a flouro nylon mix. Pure fluoro cost more.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hence the word "hybrid"


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

ok, I understand that, but look at P-line...100% pure fluorocarbon.... It's $18/250 yards. Compare that to the price of the leader ...

Even the other brands of leader are expensive, not just the Yo-Zuri.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yeah... P-line leader is $8 for 25 yards. Not sure if it's any different than the stuff of the filler spools or not though.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Just thought someone might know. I'll continue using my regular line as leader material.....


----------



## Final Cast (Jul 30, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> ok, I understand that, but look at P-line...100% pure fluorocarbon.... It's $18/250 yards. Compare that to the price of the leader ...
> 
> Even the other brands of leader are expensive, not just the Yo-Zuri.


Gamma edge fluorocarbon 120yds filler spool 16# test = $31.95 retail
Gamma edge fluorocarbon leader material 27yds 16# test = $9.95 retail

That breaks down to the filler spool being $0.27 per yard and the leader material of the same test being $0.37 per yard. When you buy line in bulk (more yards per spool) it is always cheaper unless on sale. Different brands of fluoro are priced differently just like any other line.


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

Same thing with regular mono. Maxima leader material in 27 yard spools vs regular 250 yard , or whatever, spools. Its the same stuff, they just charge a LOT more per yard for the smaller "leader" spools. Keep buying the bigger spools!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I understand the economy of scale but that's a pretty big gap when you look at the increase as being over 1/3 more for what sounds/looks like the same thing. 

I was just trying to see if there was something I was missing by using regular fluoro for leaders instead of the fluoro leader....


----------

